# baby satin?



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi this lil girl is from my new litter, daddy is satin and she looks like she could be too, just wondered what you thought, also wanted to show her off all the rest are brown out of 8 except this lil gal, who is so far my favorite, until I start to see personalities anyhow.




























she is 10 days old today


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

have a look at the belly fur.If it's matt then the mouse is normal coated.


----------



## evangela316 (Jul 26, 2013)

her belly actually looks pretty shiny too.


----------

